# Guadalajara call centres and other job opportunities



## GaryMexico

Hi guys

I need some help from the long-term Guadalajara expats here. My girlfriend and I arrived in Guadalajara yesterday and we have started looking for work in the area today. 

From the research I've done I can see that there maybe demand for English speakers to work in call centres here. Can anyone tell me the names of the companies who would sponsor a work visa for an expat? Does anyone have any experience working for these companies?

My girlfriend and I have considered teaching English again (after two years in South Korea) but we are put off by the high cost of an initial TEFL certificate that, as we understand, will be required. Is anyone aware of any courses that don't require a $1000 fee in Guadalajara?

Finally, if anyone is aware of any other job opportunities where our English language fluency will be of use I would greatly appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## circle110

The teachers that I have talked to say that TEFL is rarely required or even asked for in Mexico. Your experience in South Korea will help you much more in landing a job than a TEFL.

However, I think your jaws will drop when you see the difference in English teaching wages between Mexico and South Korea! Ouch.

Unfortunately, I don't know anything about call centers.


----------



## maesonna

You can look for call center jobs with this search as a starting point.


----------



## FHBOY

*Wages?*

Won't GaryMexico need a certain type of visa in order to work for profit?


----------



## maesonna

FHBOY said:


> Won't GaryMexico need a certain type of visa in order to work for profit?


Yes. It's not all that confusing. Many of us applied for it and got it, and are working in Mexico.


----------



## circle110

maesonna said:


> Yes. It's not all that confusing. Many of us applied for it and got it, and are working in Mexico.


Yup, and many (most?) English schools and call centers are set up to help you get the appropriate permission since they deal with foreigners all the time.


----------



## HolyMole

*Call Centres*



GaryMexico said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I need some help from the long-term Guadalajara expats here. My girlfriend and I arrived in Guadalajara yesterday and we have started looking for work in the area today.
> 
> From the research I've done I can see that there maybe demand for English speakers to work in call centres here. ........


Just an observation on call centres:
I assume our experience with call centres here in Canada is typical for that industry. Set up in the lowest wage/highest unemployment areas, squeezing as many grants and tax-holiday concessions as you can from local authorities, then, as soon as those perks dry up, shut down, move somewhere else and start the whole process all over again.
I'd guess that would be the reason why any call centre would locate in Guadalajara....or India....or small-town Canada.


----------



## Chaos

Yea, in Guadalajara there's English-required call centers.

There's Teleperformance (Merged with Hispanic Teleservices (HTC)).

There's also Teletech.

And also iGate. 

I only worked for Teleperformance for a while, and the facility's good.. you must abide it's strict rules (for safety purposes.)
and i guess salary's not the greatest, but it's okay. ($7000 MXN base salary a month for 48 hrs a week. can increase to $9100 MXN a month if you get the 30% bonus.. before tax) PLUS Theres other bonuses and benefits to it. Ofc you can you pick how many hours a week you wish to work. 
That's just to give you an idea. I guess it can vary.. but what i said is from experience.

I've seen plenty of ad's with "DO you want to be an English teacher?" in Guadalajara... usually it's posted in the "SoloEmpleos (JustJobs)" newspaper.. which you can view online at
www (dot) periodicosoloempleos (dot) com (dot) mx/ digital/ Gdl/html/ portada. html

OR just google "Periodicosoloempleos" go to the main site and you'll see 2 newspapers, click the Guadalajara edition... 
Please don't take it offensively, im not implying you dont know how to get to the site, im just saying the steps just incase.. trying to be as specific as possible. 

(sorry for the spacings on the URL, it wouldn't let me post unless i was 4-day active member -_-)
I'm only saying what i know, im still a kid 17 yr olds. Go to school. 
But i hope i helped. I hope you enjoy your stay in Guadalajara!


----------



## johnmex

Gary does not mention if his girlfriend is mexican or not. I assume not. In that case...other than call centers or teaching english, look for multinationals that may need logistics support. 

Got a degree Gary? Do you speak spanish?


----------



## Isla Verde

circle110 said:


> The teachers that I have talked to say that TEFL is rarely required or even asked for in Mexico. Your experience in South Korea will help you much more in landing a job than a TEFL.
> 
> However, I think your jaws will drop when you see the difference in English teaching wages between Mexico and South Korea! Ouch.
> 
> Unfortunately, I don't know anything about call centers.


You may be able to get a job without a TEFL certificate, but you most likely you will need one to get a visa that allows you to work while living in Mexico. At least, that has been my experience in Mexico City. Having the certificate was what got me the visa, not my many years of teaching experience.


----------

